
Show HN: WebdevLearning – Discover new web development learning resources - kheruc
https://webdevlearning.com
======
kheruc
Hi

The main goal of this website is to make it easy for web developers to find
new guides, books, courses and playgrounds for most topics related to web
development and keep track of what they’re learning.

There are similar projects available, but I didn’t like their ranking systems
that usually place outdated resources on top, and if you sort by “newest” you
get old resources that were just submitted to the site.

For WebdevLearning I wanted to give a higher focus to fresh content, so all
resources are displayed sorted by their original publish / launch date on
every page.

I also wanted a way to keep track of all resources by my favorite authors,
regardless of where they published their guides, books or courses. All authors
are welcome to launch their resources on WebdevLearning, especially if they
self published.

There’s still a lot of work, but I hope you’ll find it useful as it is right
now. Even though I have many ideas for additional improvements/features, I’d
love to get some feedback from web developers before I start working on new
features.

